# KH Diamond Violin KS



## Tren (Aug 31, 2021)

I purchased Kontakt and KH Diamond Orchestra for a friend getting started, but he said the Key Switches for the instruments do nothing. I downloaded the files and confirmed they don't trigger anything when used - either on the Piano Roll or via Expression Maps. I can switch via a MIDI controller by pressing the physical keys on teh keyboard, but nothing in the DAW seems to work. I tested this with Cubase, Dorico and Studio One. None of them can switch the articulations using an Expression/Articulation Map, and none of them can switch articulations using MIDI events on the Piano Roll.

Has anyone seen this issue and know of a fix for it (using the latest update for Kontakt 6).


----------



## Tren (Aug 31, 2021)

Found the issue. Seems like the trigger in the DAW is 1 octave lower than what's listed in the GUI. So you have to trigger e.g. G#0 for Trills instead of G#1 (as listed in the GUI).

How blatantly confusing...


----------



## Polkasound (Aug 31, 2021)

Tren said:


> How blatantly confusing...


The problem is the discrepancy between MIDI note numbers and the traditional octave numbering system. MIDI note numbers are an octave lower, so when you play C1 on an 88-key keyboard, you're triggering MIDI note C0.

What makes matters more confusing is that some developers have adopted the MIDI note numbering system while others haven't. So when they instruct you to press Key Switch F#6, you have to figure out if they mean your keyboard's F#6 or your software's F#6.


----------



## Tren (Aug 31, 2021)

The UI lists the Note Number and the Note Name.

Both are an octave higher than what triggers in DAW via key switches.

I didn't bother to check what Octave I was in on my controller. I just pressed Octave Down until I could get something to trigger, as I just wanted to see if the instrument was receiving anything.

In any case, I'm buying it again for myself to use on my laptop for sketching. This sounds way better than the Philharmonik 2 I've been using for that purpose, and is 500% easier to use (barring the KS issue).


----------

